# IH 1566 PTO Unit Replacement



## greg_in_TN (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure if my post should go here or on the farmall thread, but


Just bought a pretty solid 1566, but it only had a 1000 rpm PTO.

I found a duel PTO Unit and in the process of replacing it.

Asking for any advice, warnings, suggestions, or humor that you might have experienced in this type of job.

I understand there are three drain plugs & a screen that needs to be cleaned before filling her back up.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated,
Greg
[email protected]
731 610-7264


----------

